# WPA2 Win XP hotfix.



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

0PM
WPA2 Win XP hotfix.

I cannot get my desktop to connect wirelessly but I can get my laptop to connect.I am however able to connect to my neighbors wireless network with my desktop.(unsecured)

I have my Linksys WRTG54GL (DD-WRT) wireless security set to WPA-2personal AES.

I installed the Windows hotfix for WPA2 to my laptop and my windows wireless GUI sees the network as a "Security-enabled wireless network (WPA)"

I also installed the hotfix to my desktop but it does not see it as my laptop does. It only says: "Security-enabled wireless network". And when I try to connect to it I get the error message: "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network. The network may no longer be in range. Refresh the list of available networks, and try to connect again."

And when I go to manually add the network it does not give me the choice for WPA2 in the drop down.

I have also tried changing the router channel fom 6 to 11 and also 1 but no luck.

[edit]I am able to connect my desktop through my router wired.

Any help is greatly appreciated,

TIA


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried removing all encryption on your router and seeing if you can connect at that point? Are you SURE your machine supports WPA2? Try WPA and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Have you tried removing all encryption on your router and seeing if you can connect at that point? Are you SURE your machine supports WPA2? Try WPA and see if that makes a difference.


Why would my machine not support WPA2 ?
It is Windows XPPro SP2 like my laptop and I installed the hotfix. 

Could it be my wireless pci card that is not compatible?

Anyway thanks for the reply

<Edit.>

yep that (my adapter) seems to be it.

I have a Zxel 302 and a 202

When I am using the USB one , (202) then windows sees the WPA2 and the PCI (302) does not.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WPA2 requires different hardware than WPA, and many devices that support WPA do not support WPA2.

If you look at the specifications in the links you provided, you'd see that the 302 doesn't mention WPA2, only WPA. However, the 202 does mention WPA2.

As I said, try WPA, I think you'll solve your problem.


----------

